# Report



## LDUBS (Jul 6, 2018)

I couldn't go to the lake I wanted because a large wildfire has resulted in the road closures. Glad I thought to check the night before. So I went to my second choice. Surface temp was 76.5 deg. Trolled in deep water at various depths ranging from 30' to 60' OTW. This part of the lake had always produced trout for me. Yesterday I managed 4 LMB all caught at 33' - 35'. I lost two -- don't know what they were. The LMB must have been cousins as they were almost identical at about 14". Released them right away -- sorry no pics. 

Not a trout to be had.  

It was a nice morning spent on the water. I'm still sorting out "systemizing" things on the new boat.


----------

